# Soundside shark fishing??



## belly (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone have any luck shark fishing around the soundside by hurlburt field? Finally got my boat ready for this year. just planning on bay fishing for now. Thanks!


----------



## stringle (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.orangebeachfishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic287675-2-1.aspx

go to this!!:letsparty


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

I live on the sound near Hurlburt. I have never fished for sharks at home though. I always go to Navarre beach with the heavy tackle. If you give it a shot after the water warms up let us know how you do. I am curious. I have thought about yaking a bait of my dock but just never got around to it.


----------



## belly (Sep 25, 2008)

Will do. I went out today for a bit. Was using cigar minnows and shrimp. It was more of a trial run for the boat. Still workin on sealin up the hair line crack on the bottom by the drain plug :boo


----------



## grumendboat (Oct 10, 2007)

We fish just east of brooks bridge before the opening of the bay. I have seen 3 or 4 caught in this area. Sunset until 11:00 pm. The man always used fresh mullet. All bull shark one about 6ft. I stopped wadding the flats with a stringer on my side after I saw that shark.


----------

